# Microsoft WORD document is locked for editing by me



## TarfHead (16 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know of a way around this ?

When I open the document in WORD (Office 2003, Windows XP Professional), I get a message that the document is locked for editing by 'TarfHead', i.e. me.

I've tried Google for an answer, but no joy so far. There is no ~*.tmp file in the same folder, or in my /TEMP, nor in my WINDOWS/TEMP folders.

I could 'Save As', delete original, and rename the 'Saved As', but there surely is a better solution ?


----------



## Towger (16 Mar 2010)

It is on a network or your local HD?


----------



## galleyslave (16 Mar 2010)

google is your friend

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313472


----------



## TarfHead (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks, x2

The document is on a network.

I tried the actions suggested in the KB article. The error message now reads ".. _locked by 'another user' .._". There are no other 'owner files' in the directory.


----------



## galleyslave (16 Mar 2010)

if its on a network share its possible somebody else has it open.


----------



## galleyslave (16 Mar 2010)

try the additional steps  here

http://superuser.com/questions/30980/microsoft-office-document-is-locked-for-editing-by-another-user


----------



## MANTO (16 Mar 2010)

If word crashed follow here:

http://www.gmayor.com/what_to_do_when_word_crashes.htm


----------



## TarfHead (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks
Followed those links, and still no joy.

I'll settle for a Save As/Delete/Rename


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Mar 2010)

If its opened by someone else on the network, and it crashes, and they don't reboot, it may he locked open on their machine until they restart.


----------

